# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Así dragaba, así, así...

## NoRegistrado

> Qué tiempos aquellos en los que los Payasos de Televisión Española nos explicaban los días de la semana. Resulta ahora que cuarenta años después vuelven a aplicarse conceptos y actitudes que nos retrotraen a las políticas estructuralistas más rancias, cuyos fracasos se ponen de manifiesto científicamente y constituyen un despilfarro inadmisible de nuestro dinero. Los casos recientes más llamativos los tenemos en los pirenaicos Garona y Ésera y en Asturias. Como veremos, así se draga, así se encauza, así, así cualquier lunes antes de almorzar.
> 
> Como no puede ser de otra manera, estas Confederaciones Hidrográficas han acudido a la vía de urgencia para hacer creer que con el trampantojo de estas obras las zonas inundables dejarán de serlo. Como todos sabemos, no hay nada como calificar una obra como urgente o de interés general para que, sin motivación administrativa alguna se haga caso omiso a detalles tan nimios para ellos como la Ley de Contratos del Sector Público, la Directiva de Hábitats y de espacios naturales o la normativa de impacto ambiental.
> 
> El mismo razonamiento de la urgencia cae por su propio peso dado que, sorprendentemente, las zonas inundables se inundan  y así ocurrirá una y otra vez, cual mito de Sísifo hidráulico, de ahí que no quepa en cabeza alguna el que se siga esgrimiendo precisamente esta recurrencia como motivación de las prisas e irregularidades que como la sombra al cuerpo acompañan a estas obras, cuando es precisamente todo lo contrario: la ocupación de la llanura fluvial y las perniciosas rectificaciones son las que motivan tales inundaciones.
> 
> Como tampoco se pueden cerrar los ojos ante la constatación científica que prueba la inutilidad y el destrozo de estas obras hay algunos que piensan que a lo mejor tergiversando el lenguaje se pueda conseguir colocar los dragados. Una buena prueba de esto es la creación por arte de birlibirloque en la Confederación del Ebro del concepto de sumidero de áridos , risible manera de denominar ahora la geomorfología propia de un río, como si en vez de irnos a la playa en verano, plantásemos la sombrilla en un sumidero de áridos costero, como la dicharachera Eva María, con su maleta de piel y su bikini de rayas, tal cual.
> 
> Por otro lado, los dragados son inútiles, un mero efecto placebo, pues el enorme destrozo de kilómetros de ríos y riberas solo consigue un aumento de calado de apenas unos centímetros, dado que el acarreo de sedimentos continuará igual, agravando los daños aguas abajo.
> ...


http://www.iagua.es/blogs/rios-con-v...i-asi%E2%80%A6

Me lo acaban de pasar y, la verdad es que más verdades no puede decir. A ver si aprenden de los del Órbigo...

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

embalses al 100% (07-feb-2014),maltcof (12-feb-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

Vale, pero si los cauces no se limpian la canción puede convertirse en " así se inundaba, asi..."

----------


## NoRegistrado

Si no se ocupa el DPH y no se construye en el cauce del río no pasa absolutamente nada.
Para más información leer aquí y ver atentamente el video:
http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...bierto-América!!!

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

> Si no se ocupa el DPH y no se construye en el cauce del río no pasa absolutamente nada.
> 
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


¿Y con eso todo solucionado? Sigo diciendo que con la Naturaleza " a Dios rogando y con el mazo dando"

----------


## NoRegistrado

Como digo, si no se ocupa el DPH, y no hay casas pegadas al río, ocupando zonas inundables, los daños serían inexistentes. Suele ocurrir que la gente ruega a Dios y a todos los santos que no caigan lluvias torrenciales y no haya avenidas y construye donde no debe, así pasa lo que pasa.
 Habría crecidas, como desde que el mundo es mundo y harían lo que tienen que hacer, limpiar el cauce y ensancharlo. En definitiva el proceso natural.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## perdiguera

Hay que haber pasado años en el valle de Aran para decir las tonterías que se dicen en algunos de los mensajes anteriores. Yo sólo llevo 18 años yendo unos 49 días al año y debo de ser imbécil porque no encuentro solución. Entre otras cosas porque no está definido el DPH en ningún valle.

----------

Jonasino (08-feb-2014),maltcof (12-feb-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

Abandono discusión esteril. Gracias

----------

perdiguera (09-feb-2014)

----------


## perdiguera

Es acojonante ver cómo teorías absurdas hacen abandonar a gente con ideas sanas.

----------

Jonasino (09-feb-2014)

----------

